#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  OnlineSamskrTutorial

## Владимир Николаевич

https://www.youtube.com/user/OnlineS...ow=grid&view=1

Плейлисты файлов к современным индийским учебникам санскрита.

Надеюсь будет интересным всем интересующимся санскритом, кроме всего прочего можно рассмотреть систему преподавания санскрита в индийских школах, познакомиться с оригинальной терминологией  грамматики, принятым произношением, .... , да и вообщем можно извлечь много разного полезного.

(п.с. есть ли  учебники в сети в свободном доступе, к которым данные файлы - не знаю , но если кто встречал и есть ссылки - добавляйте в тему)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Добавлю ещё пару сообщений в эту тему.

Довольно уже известные видео уроки Самскрита Бхарати, но здесь на канале 120 роликов, тогда как в рунете насколько знаю только сорок известны:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...YhYqPmTOqHPIWQ

Может использоваться изучающими так или иначе ориентированными на изучения языка по методам  типа: Умин , Assimil и т.п. Да и в общем полезно, так как грамматик много издано, а аудированных курсов не очень.
Кстати в сети есть Le Sanskrit sans peine (Assimil), грамматика на французском, но перед грамматикой довольно хороший аудио курс (особенно для начала)

----------

Бо (18.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Более новая версия онлайн курса Самскрита Бхарати (хотя используются и части старых видео)
http://www.samskritashikshanam.in/#
Уже не просто разговорные азы, но полноценный четырёх-уровневый курс рассчитанный на два года изучения.
Канал на ютюбе:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0h...srnYKuADFg1ITw
Но намного удобней ориентироваться по сайту, там более упорядочено.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

К первому сообщению размещу ещё ссылку на сайт :

https://www.samskrittutorial.in

На ресурсе, кроме ссылок на видео файлы что в первом сообщении темы, есть текстовые материалы к среднешкольной программе изучения санскрита (6-12 классы)
современные учебники по предметам школьного образования (математика, история, география, естествознание и др.) составленные на санскрите (1-10 классы).
появилось и более новое:
представлены  материалы по программе изучения санскрита в начальной школе (1-5 классы), начиная с прописи деванагари
изложение грамматики с уклоном в терминологию йоги, аюрведы 
и другие материалы, которые могут быть использованы как изучающими санскрит "с нуля", так и для более большего углубления владения санскритом.

(п.с. для просмотров и скачивания материалов сайт требует регистрации, также возможно осуществление входа через аккаунты фейсбука, гугля, твиттер)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Размещу здесь ссылку ещё на один хороший ресурс на котором структурировано собраны тематические курсы по разным разделам санскритской вйакарана от довольно простого уровня до более глубокого академического разбора шастр
Vyoma-Saṃskṛta-Pāṭhaśālā
https://www.sanskritfromhome.in

Канал на ютюбе:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCp5...-drTRyzNUUjdZg
но как и по ссылкам выше ориентироваться лучше через сайт, плюс кроме просмотра записей вебинара есть возможность получить сопутствующие учебные материалы

Пользование ресурсами сайта требует регистрации. 

немного имхо: хоть весь контент и нет возможности просмотреть, но мне понравились лекции и подача материалов уважаемой Ачарйи PhD Sowmya Krishnapur, по тому поставлю ссылку и на её страницу: 
https://www.sanskritfromhome.in/sowmya-krishnapur

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Vyoma-Saṃskṛta-Pāṭhaśālā сейчас начала загружать на свой канал в ютюбе записи вебинара по основам образования многосоставных слов _самаса_. Во ряде учебников санскрита данная тема не очень  глубоко раскрывается и кмк. данный семинар будет интересен и познавателен, чтоб выделить его в отдельное сообщение.
плейлист на канале ютюб:
Samaasa - Understanding Compound Words in Sanskrit

на сайте Vyoma также доступны (после простых регистрации и подключения к записям курса) сопутствующие текстовые материалы:
https://www.sanskritfromhome.in/cour...ds-in-sanskrit

Курс соответствует четвёртому уровню (Ковида) учебной программы Самскрита Бхарати (но подача материала  адаптирована для более широкой аудитории), язык изложения материала в основном санскрит, в ответах на вопросы участников используется английский. Добавлю ещё видеозаписи  семинаров по ряду базовых тем  (стараясь разместить в порядке от более простого):

Vibhakti
(семинар по падежной парадигме санскрита, также затрагиваются вопросы по требованию к использованию конкретных падежей в разных языковых ситуациях)

Kridantas
(разбирается словообразование слов именного класса в глагольных областях\дхату, большинство санскритских слов именного класса (существительные, прилагательные,..) образованы именно этим путём)

Shiksha
(курс прочитан для подготовки учащихся по программе Самскрита Бхарати к экзамену третьего уровня обучения (Шикша), подробно разбираются фонетические изменения\сандхи происходящие в разных речевых ситуациях с привязкой к грамматике данных ситуаций)

Tinanta-prakriya
(подробно рассматриваются способы глагольного образования, глагольные парадигмы и их использование)

Kovida - Samskrita Bharati Level 4
(курс прочитан непосредственно для подготовки учащихся к экзаменам четвёртого уровня по программе Самскрита Бхарати)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ресурс посвящённый наследию Панини:

https://www.ashtadhyayi.com/


Опубликованы два главных труда Панини.
На каждую сутру приводятся соответствующие места из сочинений известных младших Паниниев.
Публикуются и другие материалы по паниниевской грамматике.

----------

